# One Piece Cigar from Anigre wood



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I believe the wood is Anigre but I am not completely sure. I bought these piece of wood from woodcraft exotics scrap box. This pen was finished with 3 coats thin CA, 4 coats medium CA and MM to 12000.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice, I have never seen a one piece cigar pen.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Cool wood, pen really sets it off


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Now that's a little different. Great looking wood and work as well.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Good looking Stick!! I have never seen a one peice Cigar! Great Work!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

You need to make them in teak and stainless steel and sale them as "THE MARINER SERIES". I'd buy one...


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> You need to make them in teak and stainless steel and sale them as "THE MARINER SERIES". I'd buy one...


Agree with ATE_UP_FISHERMAN on the teak, but i'd be happier with antiqued and laquered brass hardware.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good work, one piece is it. They have a more natural look.


----------

